# Stranger Things. 4 stagione



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2022)

Finita ieri di vedere la tanto attesa 4 stagione di Stranger Things. Opinioni? 
Il Dottor Otto Octavios... imbarazzante.


----------



## Stex (20 Giugno 2022)

Bella bella. A me e piaciuta. .


----------



## Igniorante (20 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Finita ieri di vedere la tanto attesa 4 stagione di Stranger Things. Opinioni?
> Il Dottor Otto Octavios... imbarazzante.



A me è piaciuta, effettivamente il cattivo è un po' troppo umanizzato e manca di "impatto" rispetto ai precedenti, nonostante le apprezzabili citazioni a Nightmare di Wes Craven.
I top restano sempre Dustin e Steve, tutti gli altri li infilerei in un tritacarne.


----------



## Djici (20 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Finita ieri di vedere la tanto attesa 4 stagione di Stranger Things. Opinioni?
> Il Dottor Otto Octavios... imbarazzante.


Top. Aspettando la seconda parte.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2022)

Quindi nella due puntate lo scontro finale

Freza vacna vs Unidi Super Sayan

Oppure ci sarà la quinta stagione?


----------



## Igniorante (20 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quindi nella due puntate lo scontro finale
> 
> Freza vacna vs Unidi Super Sayan
> 
> Oppure ci sarà la quinta stagione?



La quinta stagione è ufficiale e sarà l'ultima.
Anche perché il Big Boss è il Mind Flayer, non Vecna.
Sicuramente la quinta stagione prevederà lo scontro finale col Mind Flayer o quantomeno la chiusura definitiva di qualsiasi porta per il Sottosopra.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Finita ieri di vedere la tanto attesa 4 stagione di Stranger Things. Opinioni?
> Il Dottor Otto Octavios... imbarazzante.


Ma finisce il primo luglio…


----------



## hakaishin (20 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> La quinta stagione è ufficiale e sarà l'ultima.
> Anche perché il Big Boss è il Mind Flayer, non Vecna.
> Sicuramente la quinta stagione prevederà lo scontro finale col Mind Flayer o quantomeno la chiusura definitiva di qualsiasi porta per il Sottosopra.


Una quinta stagione mi pare troppo..
Comunque stagione bellissima. Partita in sordina e poi in crescendo


----------



## Igniorante (20 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Una quinta stagione mi pare troppo..
> Comunque stagione bellissima. Partita in sordina e poi in crescendo



Ma è praticamente ufficiale 
Bellissima la scena di Max tra cimitero e sottosopra.


----------



## Stex (21 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma finisce il primo luglio…



Da quello che ho letto, sono due puntate da 1.40 e 2 ore... praticamente due film.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Giugno 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho letto, sono due puntate da 1.40 e 2 ore... praticamente due film.


Si ho letto. Non vedo l’ora


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma finisce il primo luglio…


Si mi sono accorto dopo che ci sono gli ultimi 2 della quarta..

Pensavo che saltasse dirattamente alla quinta

Che stupidaggine. A luglio vedremo Frizza Vecna vs Undici nel pianeta Namek ..


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2022)




----------



## hakaishin (21 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si mi sono accorto dopo che ci sono gli ultimi 2 della quarta..
> 
> Pensavo che saltasse dirattamente alla quinta
> 
> Che stupidaggine. A luglio vedremo Frizza Vecna vs Undici nel pianeta Namek ..



A me è piaciuta molto fino a questo punto e il possibile scontro mi gasa


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Luglio 2022)

Finita episodio 8 Eleve in versione magneto che degrado

L'ultimo episodio 2 ore


----------



## morokan (1 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma è praticamente ufficiale
> Bellissima la scena di Max tra cimitero e sottosopra.


ragazzi sono alla 4 puntata della quarta serie....spero che si tiri su, perchè a parte 4 cazzotti con i Russi, e Max sottoterra.....faccio fatica a tenere gli occhi aperti.....


----------



## Igniorante (1 Luglio 2022)

morokan ha scritto:


> ragazzi sono alla 4 puntata della quarta serie....spero che si tiri su, perchè a parte 4 cazzotti con i Russi, e Max sottoterra.....faccio fatica a tenere gli occhi aperti.....



Beh insomma, come affermazione mi sembra un po' esagerata 
Poi non lo so, sarà che sono nerd inside, ma sicuramente le varie citazioni sparse quà e là mi aiutano a rimanere sveglio 
Pessime le parti con Will e Jonathan, comunque... Avrei voluto saltarle a piè pari.


----------



## morokan (2 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Beh insomma, come affermazione mi sembra un po' esagerata
> Poi non lo so, sarà che sono nerd inside, ma sicuramente le varie citazioni sparse quà e là mi aiutano a rimanere sveglio
> Pessime le parti con Will e Jonathan, comunque... Avrei voluto saltarle a piè pari.


bhe dai la 5 ancora lentina, ma la 6 comincia a darci dentro, domani vediamo di finire la serie


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Luglio 2022)

Troppe troppe troppe chicchere.. sono all'ultimo episodio 30 minuti passati che palla solo a parlare di scemenze. Cha palla devo mettere x10 sec ogni volta.


----------



## Djici (2 Luglio 2022)

Il penultimo episodio è lentissimo.
Capisco che sia necessario mettere ogni personaggio al posto giusto per il gran finale...
Ma spero che l'ultimo episodio ne varrà la pena.


----------



## Tobi (2 Luglio 2022)

Finito. Non sono riuscito ad orientarmi sul alcune cose qualcuno che conosce bene bene la serie mi scriva in privato avrei due domande


----------



## livestrong (2 Luglio 2022)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La 4' stagione, tralasciando le forzature evidenti fin dai primi episodi, è stata a mio avviso migliore delle ultime 2, ma il finale (pur lasciando aperte le porte alla 5' stagione) è stato al solito all'insegna del buonismo più becero e insensato. Sinceramente credo che la serie ormai debba la sua fortuna per il 50% alla colonna sonora e per il restante 50% al rendere caricature certi personaggi azzeccati fin dalla 1' stagione (come Dustin o Hopper). In generale un prodotto secondo me non all'altezza di tutto il clamore mediatico che si porta appresso, leggermente meglio delle ultime 2 come già scritto, anche se a onor del vero far peggio era a mio avviso impossibile


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Luglio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Finito. Non sono riuscito ad orientarmi sul alcune cose qualcuno che conosce bene bene la serie mi scriva in privato avrei due domande


Puoi postarle qui, se è roba specifica, metti sotto spoiler tanto c'è @Igniorante che su questo topic è il meno igniorante di tutti


----------



## Igniorante (2 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Puoi postarle qui, se è roba specifica, metti sotto spoiler tanto c'è @Igniorante che su questo topic è il meno igniorante di tutti



Datemi un paio di giorni per finire l'ultimo episodio, che questo week end sono fuori casa 
Comunque il penultimo che ho guardato ieri sera ha fatto pena, speriamo che si risollevi...


----------



## Tobi (2 Luglio 2022)

@Spoiler

Non ho capito se la battaglia finale sarà con Vecna oppure il vero nemico è il Mind Flayer. Oltretutto non mi è molto chiaro il collegamento tra i due, se è stato Harry a manipolare il mostro ombra o viceversa


----------



## ibracadabra9 (5 Luglio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> @Spoiler
> 
> Non ho capito se la battaglia finale sarà con Vecna oppure il vero nemico è il Mind Flayer. Oltretutto non mi è molto chiaro il collegamento tra i due, se è stato Harry a manipolare il mostro ombra o viceversa


Ti conviene riguardatela ponendo maggiore attenzione.

Vecna è il mostro finale, colui che ha creato il sottosopra con le sembianze di Hawkins.
Il Mind Flayer della terza stagione altro non è che una creatura di Vecna (si vede che lo disegna quando era bambino).

Quarta stagione che è stata tanta, tantissima roba. Con momenti che rimarranno iconici


----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Luglio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Ti conviene riguardatela ponendo maggiore attenzione.
> 
> Vecna è il mostro finale, colui che ha creato il sottosopra con le sembianze di Hawkins.
> Il Mind Flayer della terza stagione altro non è che una creatura di Vecna (si vede che lo disegna quando era bambino).
> ...


Il che spiegherebbe perché i vari mostri incontrati come il Demogorgone erano uguali ai mostri di D&D, cosa mai spiegata finora e sempre lasciata lì.


----------



## Devil man (5 Luglio 2022)

L'ultima stagione mi ha deluso..



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Quasi tutti i protagonisti sono diventati tutti gay o lesbiche..
Anche Undi sembra che abbia una cotta per Max alla fine..


----------



## ibracadabra9 (5 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'ultima stagione mi ha deluso..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


credo di non sentirmi bene ahahahah


----------



## Djici (5 Luglio 2022)

Anticipazione (Spoiler): Musica



La scena di Eddie che gioca Master of puppets dei Metallica e EPICA


----------



## fabri47 (5 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'ultima stagione mi ha deluso..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io appena ho saputo che hanno messo in mezzo queste cose pure qui, ho assolutamente deciso di non vedere questa quarta stagione.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Luglio 2022)

Conclusa la stagione, dico la mia: molto deluso.
Ci sta che una serie perda l'effetto novità, è fisiologico, ma i momenti veramente belli e di qualità sono troppo pochi.
In particolare gli ultimi due episodi, già di per sé lunghissimi, sono anche di una lentezza disarmante... Praticamente il penultimo si potrebbe saltare a pié pari e l'ultimo è buono solo nella seconda metà, quando invece ci si aspetterebbe un'accelerata mooolto prima, onde evitare che lo spettatore dopo un'ora non si sia già addormentato.
Male male.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Luglio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> @Spoiler
> 
> Non ho capito se la battaglia finale sarà con Vecna oppure il vero nemico è il Mind Flayer. Oltretutto non mi è molto chiaro il collegamento tra i due, se è stato Harry a manipolare il mostro ombra o viceversa



@Spoiler

La seconda, anzi l'ha proprio creato. Pessima scelta narrativa, per quanto mi riguarda.
Il Mind Flayer aveva quel fascino da entità extra dimensionale votata solo alla distruzione.
Alla fine è una nube di particelle messe insieme dalla copia di Undici.

E poi tutti queste situazioni LGBT, prima c'era la lesbica ora hanno voluto infilarci in tutti i modi anche il gay.
Per carità, è normale che certe situazioni vengano fuori nell'età dello sviluppo ma qui tutto sembra dannatamente forzato.


----------



## morokan (5 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Conclusa la stagione, dico la mia: molto deluso.
> Ci sta che una serie perda l'effetto novità, è fisiologico, ma i momenti veramente belli e di qualità sono troppo pochi.
> In particolare gli ultimi due episodi, già di per sé lunghissimi, sono anche di una lentezza disarmante... Praticamente il penultimo si potrebbe saltare a pié pari e l'ultimo è buono solo nella seconda metà, quando invece ci si aspetterebbe un'accelerata mooolto prima, onde evitare che lo spettatore dopo un'ora non si sia già addormentato.
> Male male.


allora non mi stavo addormentando per niente....


----------



## Manue (5 Luglio 2022)

Ho dovuto guardarla a pezzi, mi addormentavo spesso, sarà che la sera sono stanco, sarà che i pezzi che ti tengono sveglio sono pochi.
Personalmente la ritengo con alti e bassi, ci sono momenti belli, drammatici, di valore, 
ma momenti anche noiosi.. questa cosa però è inevitabile.

L'errore principale è il mio, è passato qualche anno dalla precedente stagione, e non mi ricordavo molto, 
se non la sensazione però di una gran bella serie, che avrei visto volentieri.
Ho alzato probabilmente le aspettative, ed il risultato è che si è carina, ma niente di effetto wow!

Ritengo una serie che andava vista tutta tirata, dalla prima all'ultima stagione, quando uscirà.


----------



## Stex (5 Luglio 2022)

bhe dire brutta stagione o pessima mi pare esagerato.
a me è piaciuta. il finale mi ha lasciato un po cosi. non so cosa pensare
speravo che quelli in russia avessero piu importanza, ma alla fine erano due storie distaccate...
ho sperato fino alla fine che trovassero un portale che li avrebbe portati ad hawkins...


----------



## hakaishin (5 Luglio 2022)

Complessivamente una bella stagione ma doveva concludersi qui perché stanno esagerando. Non si sente il bisogno di una nuova stagione che non ha nulla da dire. Bastava una puntata in più e chiudevi il cerchio.
Poi ormai stanno diventando adulti e si sta perdendo il bello della serie oltre al fatto che 11 sta diventando un misto di personaggi dei fumetti e di videogiochi


----------



## morokan (5 Luglio 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ho dovuto guardarla a pezzi, mi addormentavo spesso, sarà che la sera sono stanco, sarà che i pezzi che ti tengono sveglio sono pochi.
> Personalmente la ritengo con alti e bassi, ci sono momenti belli, drammatici, di valore,
> ma momenti anche noiosi.. questa cosa però è inevitabile.
> 
> ...


guarda io l'ho vista tutta tirata dalla prima puntata all'ultima uscita il giorno prima di vederla......a parte la prima serie, divertente ed originale, le altre hanno vissuto di alti e bassi, la 4 non è stata diversa....non so se guarderò la 5 a stò punto.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io appena ho saputo che hanno messo in mezzo queste cose pure qui, ho assolutamente deciso di non vedere questa quarta stagione.


Mi hanno profondamente deluso..
Anche se per un determinato personaggio era ampiamente prevedibile


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Luglio 2022)

Ho visto i primi 2 episodi, sempre più brutto ormai. Per quello che ho visto rischia di essere più brutto della terza stagione. Ad ora non capisco le lodi sperticate che ho letto in rete, ma d'altronde lodavano pure la terza che fu oscena. 

Ma Will ora è diventato gay? No perché ho visto atteggiamenti inequivocabili verso mike, pensavo bastasse la lesbica come sponda per le classiche forzature lgbt di tutta la spazzatura netflix. Se mi mettono pure will innamorato di Mike è l'apoteosi della propaganda proprio.


----------



## mark (20 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho visto i primi 2 episodi, sempre più brutto ormai. Per quello che ho visto rischia di essere più brutto della terza stagione. Ad ora non capisco le lodi sperticate che ho letto in rete, ma d'altronde lodavano pure la terza che fu oscena.
> 
> Ma Will ora è diventato gay? No perché ho visto atteggiamenti inequivocabili verso mike, pensavo bastasse la lesbica come sponda per le classiche forzature lgbt di tutta la spazzatura netflix. Se mi mettono pure will innamorato di Mike è l'apoteosi della propaganda proprio.


Concordo sul fatto che la terza stagione sia stata molto sotto le aspettative, a me la quarta è piaciuta invece (da migliorare sicuramente la lunghezza delle puntate, alcune sono davvero troppo).
Sul fatto di Will gay, beh è dalla prima stagione che fanno riferimenti, mi sembra che sia una scelta già adottata dall'inizio della serie.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Luglio 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> Concordo sul fatto che la terza stagione sia stata molto sotto le aspettative, a me la quarta è piaciuta invece (da migliorare sicuramente la lunghezza delle puntate, alcune sono davvero troppo).
> Sul fatto di Will gay, beh è dalla prima stagione che fanno riferimenti, mi sembra che sia una scelta già adottata dall'inizio della serie.



Onestamente non ricordo riferimenti gay a Will nella prima stagione. Se poi vogliono rielaborare una grande amicizia e affetto tra bambini come esclusiva gay fin dall'inizio per dare un senso a sta roba attuale è pure peggio di quel che pensavo.


----------



## mark (20 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Onestamente non ricordo riferimenti gay a Will nella prima stagione. Se poi vogliono rielaborare una grande amicizia e affetto tra bambini come esclusiva gay fin dall'inizio per dare un senso a sta roba attuale è pure peggio di quel che pensavo.


No assolutamente, mi riferisco a tutte le volte in cui la madre afferma che è diverso dagli altri, che ha una sensibilità particolare ecc.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Luglio 2022)

Ho finito di vederla, tutto sommato non mi è dispiaciuta, dopo un inizio abbastanza ridicolo si è un po' ripresa, finale deludente però. C'è da dire che sta roba non è più stranger things ormai, è tutt'altra cosa, mi pare più un prodotto assimilabile alla disney. Si guarda alla fine, ma non ti lascia più niente, se non le canzoni anni 80 insuperabili. Molto bella la fuga di max col sottofondo di kate bush.


Più che altro tutti i personaggi nuovi introdotti post prima stagione mi sembrano tutti insensati e fuori posto, la stessa max che è un personaggio importante onestamente mi pare un personaggio che non si amalgama bene nel gruppo, ma forzato.

Tutte le scene con le allusioni gay sono veramente fuori contesto, si vede proprio che sono molto forzate e non sono naturali. Il problema di tutta sta roba gay è proprio questo, non sono sviluppate in maniera sensata, non si amalgamano bene nella trama di tre quarti delle serie tv dove sono presenti, sono scene forzatissime. Avessero un senso sarebbe diverso.


Ultima cosa, mi sarebbe piaciuto molto vedere un seguito di stranger things stile seconda parte di IT. Dopo la prima serie sarebbe stato bello vedere salto temporale di anni con tutti adulti e come in IT evento scatenante che provoca il re incontro di tutti e da li si riparte per il sottosopra e il vecna attuale.

Sarebbe stato tutto molto più epico e coerente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2022)

Questi almeno sono cresciuti e sono in pubertà, di questo passo tra qualche anno sdoganano anche l'amore gay tra bambini.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho visto i primi 2 episodi, sempre più brutto ormai. Per quello che ho visto rischia di essere più brutto della terza stagione. Ad ora non capisco le lodi sperticate che ho letto in rete, ma d'altronde lodavano pure la terza che fu oscena.
> 
> Ma Will ora è diventato gay? No perché ho visto atteggiamenti inequivocabili verso mike, pensavo bastasse la lesbica come sponda per le classiche forzature lgbt di tutta la spazzatura netflix. Se mi mettono pure will innamorato di Mike è l'apoteosi della propaganda proprio.



Certo che è gay, mi pare una cosa abbastanza palese.
Grandissima forzatura, a mio avviso.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Luglio 2022)

Che tristezza sentire un'artista pazzesca come Kate Bush suonata in questa spazzatura.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Luglio 2022)

Vecna come cattivo è imbarazzante, meglio nella storia di 01.
Stranamente inutili Hopper,Mike,Joice,Jhonatan. 
Poi anche la battaglia coi russi mi pare propaganda al pari delle cose lgbt
Stagione di passaggio, vedremo l'ultima


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Settembre 2022)

Finita di guardare qualche giorno fa. Secondo me è calata rispetto alle prime tre stagioni, però mi è piaciuta molto. 

Mi fa riflettere molto l'attaccamento che ha avuto un personaggio come Eddie Munson da parte dei fan. Personaggio che mi è piaciuto, ma che è secondario. 

Eddie incarna la ribellione e l'esser se stessi senza compromessi, il fatto che così tante persone lo amino, secondo me indica un po' il malessere che vive molta gente in una società superficiale e che "esclude" il diverso. Per diverso non intendo mica gay, lesbiche etc. Ma che ne so, magari il Metallaro che non ama andare in discoteca, la persona che non si veste in maniera tirata ma che se ne va in giro in tuta etc etc... Il discorso sarebbe più ampio e dovrebbe essere articolato in modo migliore, ma a buon intenditore poche parole.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Finita di guardare qualche giorno fa. Secondo me è calata rispetto alle prime tre stagioni, però mi è piaciuta molto.
> 
> Mi fa riflettere molto l'attaccamento che ha avuto un personaggio come Eddie Munson da parte dei fan. Personaggio che mi è piaciuto, ma che è secondario.
> 
> *Eddie incarna la ribellione e l'esser se stessi senza compromessi, il fatto che così tante persone lo amino, secondo me indica un po' il malessere che vive molta gente in una società superficiale e che "esclude" il diverso. Per diverso non intendo mica gay, lesbiche etc. Ma che ne so, magari il Metallaro che non ama andare in discoteca, la persona che non si veste in maniera tirata ma che se ne va in giro in tuta etc etc... Il discorso sarebbe più ampio e dovrebbe essere articolato in modo migliore, ma a buon intenditore poche parole.*


concordo, personaggio contro la società del telefonino


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (Sabato alle 21:27)

L'attore di Will si è dichiarato gay ragazzi, ci sarà da ridere per la prossima stagione su come spingeranno ancora di più sul lato lgbt della serie.

Prevedo una quinta stagione ultra gaia da far paura


----------



## fabri47 (Sabato alle 21:30)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'attore di Will si è dichiarato gay ragazzi, ci sarà da ridere per la prossima stagione su come spingeranno ancora di più sul lato lgbt della serie.
> 
> Prevedo una quinta stagione ultra gaia da far paura


Si, letto stamane. Nessun problema. Fino a che ci sarà questa moda oscena e patetica, sarò razzista verso ogni prodotto made in USA. Un peccato, perchè questa serie riportava ai bei tempi spensierati ed ora, invece, l'hanno stuprata letteralmente.


----------



## Swaitak (Sabato alle 21:31)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'attore di Will si è dichiarato gay ragazzi, ci sarà da ridere per la prossima stagione su come spingeranno ancora di più sul lato lgbt della serie.
> 
> Prevedo una quinta stagione ultra gaia da far paura


prevedo incesti tra will e il demogorgone


----------



## Igniorante (Sabato alle 21:55)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> concordo, personaggio contro la società del telefonino



Personaggio "strambo" e quindi un po' emarginato perché nerd/metallaro ecc...
Sia letteratura che cinema sono pieni di questi personaggi, che molto spesso sono anche i protagonisti delle storie, basti pensare al Club dei Perdenti di IT, a Carrie, a Laurie Strode e a tanti altri.

Da un lato rappresentano quella che era la "diversità" in quegli anni (soprattutto anni '80 e soprattutto nel filone horror/slasher) ma dall'altro lato sono più che mai attuali, nell'epoca dei social, dell'aperitivo, delle putta.nelle di OnlyFans ecc...
E senza il bisogno di essere per forza gay o trans per essere considerati "diversi" e suscitare empatia in una bella fetta di pubblico, come facevano notare anche altri utenti.


----------



## vota DC (Sabato alle 22:00)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'attore di Will si è dichiarato gay ragazzi, ci sarà da ridere per la prossima stagione su come spingeranno ancora di più sul lato lgbt della serie.
> 
> Prevedo una quinta stagione ultra gaia da far paura


Magneto e Gandalf non fanno nulla di gaio nonostante l'attore. Rupert Everett cioè Dylan Dog si è pure fatto la Falchi per esigenza di copione.


----------



## Igniorante (Sabato alle 23:59)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Magneto e Gandalf non fanno nulla di gaio nonostante l'attore. Rupert Everett cioè Dylan Dog si è pure fatto la Falchi per esigenza di copione.



Dellamorte Dellamore 
Non sapevo fosse gay... Men che meno Ian McKellen.
Ma d'altra parte quando si parla di un attore del genere non c'è bisogno di essere gay per far parlare di sé.


----------

